# your favorite ammo



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

what are some of your guys favorite ammo me i like 1/2" steel when i have it havent found a place to buy a lot of it thinking of making large clay balls as one other member on here put up once


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

When I first started out I only shot marbles from the dollar store, finally got tired of that setup and moved up to the common 3/8 steel, currently now I love shooting lead .43 inch, don't ever plan on shooting anything else over lead. took me awhile to get there, but u can't beat lead in my opinion


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

i want to start using lead mite get there when i get a round ball mold for my shotgun till then im trying to stick with 1/2". 3/8" seems to light to me but i do know some people on here love it and even use it for hunting


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

vashshadow said:


> i want to start using lead mite get there when i get a round ball mold for my shotgun till then im trying to stick with 1/2". 3/8" seems to light to me but i do know some people on here love it and even use it for hunting


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

If u want i kno there's a thread on here somewhere if u search how to make a wood mold that pretty much can make lead ammo if u wanna try that out


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

I can never remember if it's 3/8ths or 5/16ths steel that I shoot... I practice with steel but I plan on hunting with lead for the greater knockdown power...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Me likey da lead! In 44cal.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

M8 and M10 hex nuts


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

12 mm lead , but I shooting anything when i have not proper ammo (lots of ammo I find outside the road)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i use whats within arms reach


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

I shoot 3/8 inch steel - primarily because Amazon has 500 for $12, so it's ok if I lose a few  Haven't tried them for hunting, but I feel certain they would take smaller animals (pigeon, squirrel) at reasonable distances. Heck, I wouldn't want to be hit by it!


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

M10 hex nuts are my favourite. They weigh in at 10 grams each and for me are pentiful


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

I love marbles and I'll tell you why......cheap, plentiful, benign when viewed by non-believers, fast but with a larger surface area resulting in more trauma, they keep a pouch open better so there's less chance of a RTS, supports multi-pinch options during speed shooting. Murder Glass.......A school yard toy...and a whole lot more.........


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

For hunting I mostly use 3/8" steel and .36 cal lead. I do have some 1/2" steel that I plan to use this spring for hunting duck & geese.
For plinking I use marbles, BBs...or 1/4" steel (which I also use for hunting bullfrogs)

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I took a squirrel and a pigeon at about 30', with 3/8 and 7/16 ammo, be sure you are a good shot,headshots only with those lil 3/8 suckers, I just love them.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> I took a squirrel and a pigeon at about 30', with 3/8 and 7/16 ammo, be sure you are a good shot,headshots only with those lil 3/8 suckers, I just love them.


This is confusing man,

On one thread, just a few days ago, you are asking about when you will be ready to hunt, and claim that you can't hit a bottle from only 10 feet away.

Right around the same time you post another thread (actually a few threads) asking questions about which ammo is the best for your bandset, and on another thread you are giving other people advice on the SAME topic, as if you are a pro. I called you on it and you acted like you simply forgot that you were already educated on the topic.

Then, only two days ago, you post that you finally got your FIRST kill...A rat...Now you are saying you got squirrel and pigeon from 30' and act as if you've been doing it for years...Maybe you got them within the last two days, but you haven't posted about them until now, in someone else's post, which seems odd...

I am only mentioning this because this is a place where people are straight with everyone....once you see how honest everyone is you will understand that you will be accepted regardless of your lack of knowledge, or your successes. Just be real...

Maybe I am wrong, but all of the posts are there, and it really does seem this way...If I am wrong I apologize..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Flechettes made from masonry nails, paracord and dental floss.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Not going to lie I'm afraid to use flechettes I've used arrows tho. Now to the glass shooters do you guys use like the 1/2 inch ones or bigger? And is that only for paper targets?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

every ball has his pouch.... 3/8 are my favorite for plinking, and 1/2 lead for smacking peop- err, animals. I like marbles when I'm movin, since they are cheap and easy on the environment, but they aren't the most consistent, nor do they offer more damage (than what?) cause of surface area...

red turtle shells always find their target...


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Been strictly shooting .177 bb's and 6mm 0.30g airsoft bb's for the last few years. Tried hex nuts few weeks back and have to say they exceeded my expectations. 1/2" glass marbles for the price are also on my list. Have make to with what works when operating without a catch box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

wn4Studios said:


> Been strictly shooting .177 bb's and 6mm 0.30g airsoft bb's for the last few years. Tried hex nuts few weeks back and have to say they exceeded my expectations. 1/2" glass marbles for the price are also on my list. Have make to with what works when operating without a catch box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> wn4Studios said:
> 
> 
> > Been strictly shooting .177 bb's and 6mm 0.30g airsoft bb's for the last few years. Tried hex nuts few weeks back and have to say they exceeded my expectations. 1/2" glass marbles for the price are also on my list. Have make to with what works when operating without a catch box.
> ...


i love BBs for shooting ground targets, but dude you are Sooo limiting economic choices without a catchbox.. marbles are pretty good fun and super cheap too.. an old t-shirt on a coat hanger can be a good backstop for cheap, for a little while anyway


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@Vahshadow - flechettes are no more dangerous than round ammo. Jorg Sprave and several others have videos demonstrating the proper way to shoot them. These are not the pana style w/ the notch, but the little darts like Marksman used to manufacture for use in low-power airgun pistols.

It takes some practice. I also find that if I do not have good form, the flechettes will not stick.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Ah ok I was thinking of the ones that you hook to your bands not that style I'd try those if I found some


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I mainly use 3/8 steel for target shooting. You can get 1000 for $21 on ebay.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

vashshadow said:


> Ah ok I was thinking of the ones that you hook to your bands not that style I'd try those if I found some


Really not that difficult to make. I taught myself by watching youtube videos.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

I mite try it then when I get a chance the weather here is down into the 20s and lower


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > I took a squirrel and a pigeon at about 30', with 3/8 and 7/16 ammo, be sure you are a good shot,headshots only with those lil 3/8 suckers, I just love them.
> ...


. Dude relax, I meant rats by squirrels, some people call squirrels rats, so why not, I meant a sparrow as a dove,and yes, I am a very confusing person, and I speak as multiple, and there is an abundance of rats here, and I am a very fast learner, is there anything wrong with that? No. And I have bad memory.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CatapultLaM said:
> ...


You're saying that you killed a squirrel for your first kill, and referred to it as a rat..OK...I get that. Many people call them tree rats, including me; But, here's the red flag: you posted a picture of a dead rat - not a squirrel. 
Now you are going to say that you meant it the other way around? You call rats squirrels?

The reason for my concern is that this forum is run on trust. If someone isn't being honest and they get involved in a trade or sale, then problems can arise....and it makes it bad on everyone else...it creates distrust.

I am just trying to help you. Being completely honest would be the best way to gain credibility. A good reputation will go a long way..alot further than a bad reputation will, that is for sure.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > CatapultLaM said:
> ...


I have five kids...ages 25, 23, 21, 12, and 10 months...and my 12 year old has an excuse for everything - as did the other three at the same age. The good thing is that all three matured into honest/responsible young adults, and I have faith that my 12 year old and toddler will too.

When you are young, mistakes will happen...And they can be changed easily...Not so much when you are an adult...So here's hoping that you are really young, my friend...

Merry Xmas 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm very old my friend.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

And I'm being honest, and I told you I have bad memory, i thought I said I got a rat as a first kill, what?. What ever man I don't want to argue, as I am old I learned not to waste your time arguing, because life is short, and you have to enjoy it. Hoelp you understand.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I shoot 3/8rounds alot but mostly 3/8 stainless hexnuts and .454 hand cast lead for hunting.. been wanting to try 38 and 40 cal lead to find out which I like better before buying a mold.. but the shipping cost as much as a box of 100


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> And I'm being honest, and I told you I have bad memory, i thought I said I got a rat as a first kill, what?. What ever man I don't want to argue, as I am old I learned not to waste your time arguing, because life is short, and you have to enjoy it. Hoelp you understand.


I am not trying to argue with you. I apologize if that is what it seems like. I always try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt. It's just that your posts are all over the place...They are very contradicting posts...You can understand why I am concerned, I hope.

If you say you have a really bad memory....OK....you are forgetful ...But, if that is the case, then you really should refrain from ever conducting any trades or transactions with anyone, if the opportunity arises. That is just my opinion...it is my main concerned...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I also have a bad memory.. my wife says I forget everything. . My first kill with a slingshot was a young male squirrel.. 15 yards away.. 5 yards high in a live oak tree shot with a barnett black widow.. I shot him with a green marble which impacted him first between the shoulder blades and glanced off the back of his head he was hanging upside down feeding on acorns


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah ok.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah, OK what?


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Okay....


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I forgot to mention he was an eastern grey squirrel


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Was thinking of switching to marbles 3/4 up to 1 inch as the weigh more than 1/2 steel but the steel is more economical which just seems odd but they are lighter. I do know 1/2 steel has good power behide it so I'm stuck now thinking which would be better to get


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

As long as I have access to lead.. be it wheel weights or fishing weights..thats what I'll use for hunting..


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I need to get to the point I feel good in my shots don't want to be wasting lead or not getting a clean hit


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > wn4Studios said:
> ...


Believe me I am aware of the limitations without a catch box and it drives me nuts, also as it is below freezing outdoors most days lately. I am setting up a shooting range inside even though target practice will be at 24' or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> I also have a bad memory.. my wife says I forget everything. . My first kill with a slingshot was a young male squirrel.. 15 yards away.. 5 yards high in a live oak tree shot with a barnett black widow.. I shot him with a green marble which impacted him first between the shoulder blades and glanced off the back of his head he was hanging upside down feeding on acorns


My wife says the same to me...But, I think it is just because I'm not paying attention to her when she is bossing me around...Lol...I also got my first grey with a Barnett Black Widow...But is was using 3/8" steel

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

I just set up some 8mm hexnut with the 8mm lead bearings hammered into centre of the hexnuts..They seem to pack a big punch.Nearly went through metal dustbin i got in back garden at about 20 feet...Might try them out tonight see what happens....


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

alfie mania said:


> I just set up some 8mm hexnut with the 8mm lead bearings hammered into centre of the hexnuts..They seem to pack a big punch.Nearly went through metal dustbin i got in back garden at about 20 feet...Might try them out tonight see what happens....


By the way i got this ammo set up from you guys so thank you for sharing guys i appreciate it


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

for everyone thinking I'm lying and dishonest saying I already killed animals with slingshots, I mixed the animals I killed with airguns with slingshots, so forget everything I said about hunting. Except the rat that I showed. I mixed mm and calibers with pellets.


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> for everyone thinking I'm lying and dishonest saying I already killed animals with slingshots, I mixed the animals I killed with airguns with slingshots, so forget everything I said about hunting. Except the rat that I showed. I mixed mm and calibers with pellets.


Well i only got the 1 rabbit tonight.The shot was about 25 yards,and i must say the 8mm hexnut with 8mm lead ball hammered in centre of hexnut is 1 solid bit of ammo guys


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

alfie mania said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > for everyone thinking I'm lying and dishonest saying I already killed animals with slingshots, I mixed the animals I killed with airguns with slingshots, so forget everything I said about hunting. Except the rat that I showed. I mixed mm and calibers with pellets.
> ...


Nice shooting...Good looking bunny, too!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice, but I don't really like lead, as I don't have it , I tend to not like things I don't and can't have.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> Nice, but I don't really like lead, as I don't have it , I tend to not like things I don't and can't have.


I can't see how anyone could see all of the gorgeous homemade slingshots (that everyone on here takes hours, days, and weeks to make) and not like them, just because they don't/can't have them...

I never used lead for years cause I didn't realize easy it was to acquire...But I didnt dislike it (hell, I couldn't)...because I had never tried it...I didn't know whether I liked it either...

It wasn't until someone told me to go buy some 1/4 ounce lead round split shot fishing weights for $2 at Walmart...And I fell in love with it...

Then I went to the local automotive shop and bought 50lbs of lead tire weights for $20 and two Lee lead ball moulds (.36 & .50 caliber) for $15/each at a gun shop...Now I can make my own... which is really fun..

Not liking something just because you can't/don't have it is a waste of energy, my friend....You will go through life in the dark...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I was joking, how much do you think in all it would cost?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CatapultLaM said:


> I was joking, how much do you think in all it would cost?


I would just buy some fishing weights to start...1/4 ounce round...They are cheap...And they don't need to be melted...They are already formed...They are about .36 caliber in size...Just buy a few packs at Walmart and see what you think

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

I like the 3/8 because i can hold 15 in my had while im shooting. Less dipping into the pocket for more. And i can reload fast.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > I was joking, how much do you think in all it would cost?
> ...


. Do I try it for hunting? Or target?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I usually practice with my hunting setup before and during hunting season


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> for everyone thinking I'm lying and dishonest saying I already killed animals with slingshots, I mixed the animals I killed with airguns with slingshots, so forget everything I said about hunting. Except the rat that I showed. I mixed mm and calibers with pellets.


Aren't pellets measured in mm? Rifle and handgun rounds also in mm



alfie mania said:


> CatapultLaM said:
> 
> 
> > for everyone thinking I'm lying and dishonest saying I already killed animals with slingshots, I mixed the animals I killed with airguns with slingshots, so forget everything I said about hunting. Except the rat that I showed. I mixed mm and calibers with pellets.
> ...


That's a biga$$ bunny ya got there. The ones round here are averaging 2 pounds, but u live in the city so that is different. Also most of the rabbits in the UK are big like that(assuming your in the UK because of the rabbit). Why are they smaller here and bigger there? People feed them here but they are still wild.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

.44 lead and 3/8 hex nuts for hunting and for target shooting at a backstop that allows me to retrieve my ammo. Taconite for field shooting where I don't retrieve my ammo


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Zachary Fowler said:


> I like the 3/8 because i can hold 15 in my had while im shooting. Less dipping into the pocket for more. And i can reload fast.


i like 3/8 for target but then again i tend to use pretty heavy bands that like 1/2 and heavier lol got to love 3/8 rubber tubing just be careful if you loop it like i did lol


----------



## Texxann7396 (Jan 8, 2017)

I use 1/2"lead (.49 ball) and love it 
I get my lead from the local sporting goods store (cabellas). 
If you want 1/2"lead go to the reloading section and find muzzeloader lead balls.
They come in a multitude of calibers.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

RealLifeMorty said:


> I can never remember if it's 3/8ths or 5/16ths steel that I shoot... I practice with steel but I plan on hunting with lead for the greater knockdown power...


Well, it's simple - 3/8ths is the same as 6/16ths, so if you're not shooting 5/16ths, then you're shooting 3/8ths.

THWACK!

Of course, you could always mark their size on each them with a fine-point felt-tipped marker, and seal the marking with clear nail polish, and then...


----------

